# Moving to Australia! Have i done right choice?? This is eating me alive :S



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi people, 

This is going to be quite long post but i´m sure this going to be interested to read for you. So let´s start  

I september last year i've met a girl online who was living in australia and for the info i live in sweden. 
We clicked right away, sent dozens of messages each day and we kept the contact all the time. 
We are both adult and we know what we want with the life so we started to talk about the topic if more serious would happen between us who would move. She said that she was ready to move to sweden. Two months later she came back and told me that she would like to live in Austria or Germany since she used to live there before and could get a job there. I've went back and forward and agreed on this one. 

For the info i work as a project manager, have good sallary, have good life, traveling alot but the only thing missing in life is someone to share this with. 
So i've decided to go and visit her in Australia in December last year. 

I was there for a month and what a great country it is. It has same standards as sweden except we have free health care and free schools university etc. 
But australia has great nature which i love. 

So when i was there two weeks after she came to me and told me she couldn´t move from australia because she was to attached to her parents. So the only way was for me to move there. 
I went back to sweden and was thinking about this and told her yes but only if we moved to somewhere where her parents was not there. When we were in thailand 2 months ago she told me that she could not move anywhere from the city where her parents lived since she was just to attached to her parents. 

So i came back and was thinking was to do and then i came up with an idea. I decided to take of 8 months from work and try it out in australia. 
She asked me everyday if i applied for this. 
2 weeks ago we broked up. She told me even if i come to australia i wouldnt feel how it is to live here since i would know that i would go back to sweden.
Maybe she was right here but i was thinking really to give it an honest try. 
I asked her what if i got depressed and homesick would she move with me and she said "No".
So we broke up and she didnt find out that i got the time of from work for 8 months. 


I talked to a friend of her and i told him and he told her i guess and then she said that she was only expecting a call from me. 
A week ago i sent a message to her to see how she was you know to start the conversation easy and i asked if i disturbed her. 
She said yes, i did, that we were no longer friends, just strangers with bad memories for her, and she thanks God that we are no longer together and that i should delete her number. 

I think she just got fed up by not knowing my decision if i would move.
I really love this girl ALOT, but 99% of my friends are telling me to just to drop it since it needs to be on both terms, only one person can't leave everything. 

Why i can't drop this is because it took me 5 years to find her and i know i'll never find anyone in sweden. If i could i should have done it already.

This is confusing me and actually eating me alive. 
The only thing which was holding me was my parents well that iw ould miss them. The rest honestly i don't care about since i know all material stuff i could get again. 
Maybe stupid thing to think like that since many people here are dreaming of having life like i do and they tell me that often.

* I'm just thinking is it smart to actually leave the life i have here for her?, remeber i have everything here when it comes financialy and schools, healthcare, but i HATE SWEDEN, yes because weather and boring people 

* Do you regret your move to australia? 

* What do you not like about australia? 

* Should i just call and tell i'm comming, would i reg? 

* You who live there do you get homesick often? 

* Has anyone of you been is situation like this decided to mvoe and then relationship ended, what did you do then?

* Why do people choose move back home from australia?


Time is ticking away i feel, and i have to do something, eighter try to fix this and give everything up and well move on her terms or drop this. 

!PS Move this to correct thread but i guess this is correct one.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

It is an interesting thread, different because most people here are relocating for material things and not love, i can not answer your questions because i went there just for two weeks but i would certainly like to know these answers too.

PS : Being in love is a beautiful feeling but can turn bitter quickly , whatever you do find out for sure if she will really welcome you to her life again if you were moving.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Noq,

Just confirm with your GF whether she was serious about breaking off and whether the reason was because you are not in Australia..If you guys make up, you need to then think over this, if you guys dont, time to move on buddy

Raj


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

findraj said:


> Hello Noq,
> 
> Just confirm with your GF whether she was serious about breaking off and whether the reason was because you are not in Australia..If you guys make up, you need to then think over this, if you guys dont, time to move on buddy
> 
> Raj


I think she was serious because she maybe realized or well saw that i could not get used to australia. But that's why i took 8 moths off to try it out. 
But i think its just stupid to drop everything off just like that since we invested alot of time, and other things on each other.. 

30 000 sms sent in past 6 months 

/Mensur


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, she must have got cold feet when you finally decided to make the big move..Take a month or so off go there, talk stay, reconcile, look beyond what she says (trust me women say something and do something)...And then decide whether "she" is worth all of it..


----------



## dexter_theboygenius (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello Noq,

Love is a beautiful feeling. Don't give up till you know you have given it your all. You never know, things could change for the better once you are at her doorstep with a bunch of flowers! 

All the best buddy!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi noq, 

try to decouple your decision from your ex-girlfriend and do something that makes YOU happy. I have a couple of friends who went on round-the-world trips in their late 20s and they all gained so much from the experience. You wrote that you don't enjoy the weather and the people in Sweden. Well, maybe it's time for a change of scenery . You just got 8 months off from work. What do you want to do? Don't narrow it down to just Australia, think about what else you could do with that time and then make a choice. 

You try to balance what makes you happy and what makes your partner happy in a relationship. But to be happy in a relationship you have to first love yourself and be content and secure with yourself. She said that you should delete her number. That's not a very hopeful sign, honestly. My suggestion: Leave the girl alone for a while. But if you enjoyed Australia the last time you were there why not consider a Work Holiday Visa? Get to know the country, learn to surf (maybe), enjoy Australia and meet new people. You can inform you ex-girlfriend that you will travel Australia for a bit and that you would love to meet up if she feels comfortable with that. If she says no, well, you'll still have a great trip, right? You may even like it so much that you want to stay there afterwards . 

*Missing people:* I skype with my dad every week and use Skype credits to call my mom on the land-line. We also keep a private blog and our families say that they know more about our life now than when we lived in another city in Austria. Also, 8 months will fly by super fast, especially if you want to travel around as well. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't comment on life in Australia because people tend to like different things, but I can relate to that because my ex was Australian as well, and we kind of faced the same thing. 

To be brutally honest, if she's not willing to move with you, then she just doesn't love you enough. 

Maybe all you need is some time off, and some travelling. How about travelling across Europe? Did you try to find jobs elsewhere in Europe? This way you will be closer to your parents.

I know what it's like to hate the weather (and the people), but sometimes when we travel our perspective change and we realize that it wasn't that bad to begin with


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi noq,
> 
> try to decouple your decision from your ex-girlfriend and do something that makes YOU happy. I have a couple of friends who went on round-the-world trips in their late 20s and they all gained so much from the experience. You wrote that you don't enjoy the weather and the people in Sweden. Well, maybe it's time for a change of scenery . You just got 8 months off from work. What do you want to do? Don't narrow it down to just Australia, think about what else you could do with that time and then make a choice.
> 
> ...



I think this is spot-on advice. Leave the girl alone as she has asked you to & go use the time you've given yourself to broaden your horizons. Have some fun!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well my idea and thoughts may sound a little different as we do not live your culture and do not often think the way Europeans or Australians would do when comes to social or relationship situations.

How is her parents ? I mean are they in physically uncompromising position and needs constant look after ? If that's the case and she has no one besides her, it'll be very difficult for her to make the trip with you. If that's the case, how are your parents ? Are they OK without you being around constantly? if that so, get in touch with her .. leave these smsss and email stuffs off, take her to some nice and quite place and explain that you are willing to make the move to Australia ONLY if she is 100% sure in her mind that you are her man for life. If she agrees (instantly or after some thought of few days), move up to AU, you can bring your parents with you later on as well... The point is, if both of you are sure about each other, you'll enjoy Australia no matter what and things will surely click.....

Now, if you see that her parents are independent and she actually CAN move to Sweden without much difficulty as her parents got others around to look after them AND your parents are the ones who needs assistance and constant caring AND she decided to turn you down even after you had explained her everything .... Leave Her ... She isn't your woman after all, it'll be hard for you but memories Will fade.

NOW, if both of your (u and ur GF) parents are alright and independent and none actually requires constant attention ... it is your responsibility to make the move to Australia AND just make sure, FACE to FACE, whether she will stand beside you or not... If she does, go to Australia ...

Hope I made some kind of sense ...

Dont give voice to what each and every of your friends\relative say, try from your angle first everything that you can do, if no favours are returned despite ... then u know its time to move on.


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

dexter_theboygenius said:


> Hello Noq,
> 
> Love is a beautiful feeling. Don't give up till you know you have given it your all. You never know, things could change for the better once you are at her doorstep with a bunch of flowers!
> 
> All the best buddy!


Thank you. i don't wanna give this up but if she does then i can't do a thing here


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

findraj said:


> Well, she must have got cold feet when you finally decided to make the big move..Take a month or so off go there, talk stay, reconcile, look beyond what she says (trust me women say something and do something)...And then decide whether "she" is worth all of it..


I don't think she got cold feet but she just got tired of me not deciding what to do and once i decided to go there for 8 months she bails out because she thinks that even then i wouldnt make up my mind, which i think is wrong.


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi noq,
> 
> try to decouple your decision from your ex-girlfriend and do something that makes YOU happy. I have a couple of friends who went on round-the-world trips in their late 20s and they all gained so much from the experience. You wrote that you don't enjoy the weather and the people in Sweden. Well, maybe it's time for a change of scenery . You just got 8 months off from work. What do you want to do? Don't narrow it down to just Australia, think about what else you could do with that time and then make a choice.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika, 

Yes i got 8 moths off but i cant go out and travel just. I must work because bills needs to be paied. Thats why i applied for working visa in australia. But i can't come down now because it would be just to strange to be there and knowing she is around the corner and we are not together. 

Yes i've was thinking through this and realized that contact can always be kept close with the family.. 
It's sooo stupid to realize things when it's too late.


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well my idea and thoughts may sound a little different as we do not live your culture and do not often think the way Europeans or Australians would do when comes to social or relationship situations.
> 
> How is her parents ? I mean are they in physically uncompromising position and needs constant look after ? If that's the case and she has no one besides her, it'll be very difficult for her to make the trip with you. If that's the case, how are your parents ? Are they OK without you being around constantly? if that so, get in touch with her .. leave these smsss and email stuffs off, take her to some nice and quite place and explain that you are willing to make the move to Australia ONLY if she is 100% sure in her mind that you are her man for life. If she agrees (instantly or after some thought of few days), move up to AU, you can bring your parents with you later on as well... The point is, if both of you are sure about each other, you'll enjoy Australia no matter what and things will surely click.....
> 
> ...


I like this post. 
Her parents don't need constant look however her father is suffering that something is going to happen to his family all the time so she says if she left that would kill him. When we were in thailand she had to notify him every day that everything was ok with her. 

Yes my parents are okej that im away contantly. 
Sometimes i dont visit them for a month. 
U know what affraids me here, if she already could say not to call her and just drop me could she easily do this while i´m there? Then there is no return back if u get kids.


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

unixguy said:


> I can't comment on life in Australia because people tend to like different things, but I can relate to that because my ex was Australian as well, and we kind of faced the same thing.
> 
> To be brutally honest, if she's not willing to move with you, then she just doesn't love you enough.
> 
> ...


This is also what i was thinking. I'm ready to give up everything, work, friends, apartment, sweden but happy about that part, family and move the australia but she doesnt wanna move anywhere else. Is it to much give up from me and nonthing from her side? 

So true when u travel and see other things then u maybe realize how good you had it at home.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Hi Noq,

How old are you man ! Do you mind. Why I ask this because you will have totally different feeling about love at different ages. Now you may feel so emotional and confused and even decided to quit everything for love. Along the time will find that girls that truly love you will follow you wherever you go thats her instinct. Otherwise she is calculating the best ROI so even you go there with all risks and all of the sudden she wants more ? Love turn sour and you lose everything. 

Its very likely that if she archive what she wants once, she will keep doing that. On the top of that Sweden has the most beautiful blond girls in the world ? why bother Ozzi


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

** Do you regret your move to australia? *

I came here with the plan to change my life, I was living in England for couple of years before but I wasn't really happy there, had a monday-friday boring office job and got stuck in the same daily routine for too long..
Looks like you might be in a similar situation except that probably your job in Sweden gives you more satisfaction than my english job..
So I would say It was probably one of the best decisions I've ever made in my life, something like a fresh start for me, it's never too late for big changes but remember one thing mate - you need to have a plan for yourself because for us Europeans it's really big commitment due to the distance between Europe and Australia. So girlfriend situation is a one thing especially she already lives here, think about what are you going to do here because it's going to harder for you, not for her.

** What do you not like about australia?*

Distance, Certificates for every stupid thing, prices of electronics, lack of some products on the market (when some product arrives it's all over the place in every shop lol)

** Should i just call and tell i'm comming, would i reg? *

You're the one who should make a hard call like this, don't overthink this. Obviously it's good to talk and whoever suggested you coming on a Working Holiday visa first before permanent move gave you a preety good advice imo.

** You who live there do you get homesick often?*

I don't get homesick anymore, however it's hard to make time to go home, first time I managed to go home was after 3 years living here, I managed to book a Christmas trip to Poland last year which was awesome 

** Has anyone of you been is situation like this decided to mvoe and then relationship ended, what did you do then?*

I had a few long distance relationships with foreign girls before but never ended up with mine or her decision to move to some designated country.

** Why do people choose move back home from australia?*

I'll answer that question when/if that ever happen


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Slightly OT, but I guess NOQ English is not your first language. 
To be honest there are too many mistakes in your posts. 
Are you posting via Smartphone?

Sorry but cannot really comment on love angle. Not much of an expert there.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Noq, you poor guy - I am so sorry that she broke up with you. You know how the saying goes: The worst feeling in life is to be in love and not have your love returned. 

I knew someone else who went through a similar experience - He met an Australian woman on a European tour, and after having traveled together throughout Europe they both fell in love. They were a couple for a while - more like a cyber and phone couple - but mailing packages back and forth to each other during Christmas and birthdays. People warned him that falling in love while on a tour is not real love, that circumstances are different, etc. 

Anyway, after a while, she started to avoid him - you know, like that feeling you get when someone starts to lose interest? 

She finally unfriended him from facebook (which really did him in) and when he tried to call her, she wouldn't answer. One day, at an odd time of the day, he was able to get a hold of her and after a long conversation, she casually told him that she's sorry but that she had gone back to her old boyfriend!

Poor guy was devastated and moping around in wretched pain for a good long time - not being able to jump on the next plane out. 

Anyway, here's a small suggestion. If you're interested in living there (or anywhere else for that matter), go ahead and apply for your own visa - try it out. Never depend on anyone you don't need to depend on. It sounds like you're young enough - so if you don't like it in Oz, you can always try somewhere else or simply go back home. Whatever you decide, I wish you the best


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow being in love and not getting it in return from the same person sucks


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Noq, you are seeking love advice from a forum where most people, due to various reasons, are seeking expatriation. Sane advice usually comes best from a person with a calm and stable mind. From someone who isn't worried about the DIAC visa fee, and the points and the invites and the PCC and the meds and all this and all that. 

That someone, can very well be yourself. Give it some time and try to be at peace with yourself. Nevertheless, I will give advice.  
Go to a disabled hospital once in a while. 'See' how blessed you are, being yourself. Go to a burial ground once in a while and watch a funeral. Know that all things come to an end. 
Some saint once said, you need to learn to come home to yourself. Eventually, no one will matter and everything else will fall away sooner or later. 
Happiness isn't situational, circumstances are. Circumstances will change. And change, my friend is the only constant. 
Think of your incident like : it was a bird who accidentally flew into your house, spent some time circling around your head trying to figure its way out, and eventually found its way out. Will you keep running behind this bird ?

Lemme play a song for you. 



 

P.S: I know it sucks man, but what else can you do. Either come to Aus and start a new beginning (you've got 8 months to give it a shot. I would consider myself very lucky if I got such a break) or stay back in Sweden.


----------



## OrangeSkyFall (Jun 21, 2013)

Based on your username, it is clear where you get the words from. 



happybuddha said:


> Noq, you are seeking love advice from a forum where most people, due to various reasons, are seeking expatriation. Sane advice usually comes best from a person with a calm and stable mind. From someone who isn't worried about the DIAC visa fee, and the points and the invites and the PCC and the meds and all this and all that.
> 
> That someone, can very well be yourself. Give it some time and try to be at peace with yourself. Nevertheless, I will give advice.
> Go to a disabled hospital once in a while. 'See' how blessed you are, being yourself. Go to a burial ground once in a while and watch a funeral. Know that all things come to an end.
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As a woman, I know that when I tell a guy to go away, I mean that. You need to respect her decision and let this go. If someone is expecting you to uproot your life whilst she is not prepared to even meet you halfway, that should trigger alarm bells in your head and is a good indication that your love is one-sided and that you need to move on.
I had an ex-boyfriend who was exactly like that - everything was about him and what he wanted. In the end, I ditched him, moved on with my life (moved halfway across the world actually!) and I am so much better off without him around! I didn't change my number but did save his number under 'do not answer' to make sure that i never answered his calls! Right now, you might not think that your life could be better without this girl but five years down the line, you'll look back and you'll thank your lucky stars that you chose to move on. It probably takes longer for a woman to make the decision to move one but once that decision is made, she's going to stick to it.

Personally, I would not move to Australia in the hope of a possible reconciliation if I was in your shoes. She's already told you that it's over and by you moving, you couldn't blame her if she then felt that you were stalking her! Go to Australia and enjoy a holiday but certainly not because of an ex-flame.

And as I said to one of my friends who had her heart broken, Mr Right won't come calling whilst your heart still belongs to someone else and you're hoping that he will come back to you. Ditch all the baggage and agro that comes with the relationship and give yourself a fair chance at being happy.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

*sighhh....*

Now Maz - no sugar coating there - it's true but reading your post made me feel depressed, unwanted, unloved, rejected, heartbroken and totally without hope of no sort of reconciliation with my chosen beautiful girl of my dreams! And im not even the OP!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stormgal said:


> Now Maz - no sugar coating there - it's true but reading your post made me feel depressed, unwanted, unloved, rejected, heartbroken and totally without hope of no sort of reconciliation with my chosen beautiful girl of my dreams! And im not even the OP!


Lol, I didn't mean to make you feel this way but take it from someone who's suffered enough broken heart to become a self-proclaimed expert, when you meet the right person, you will know. It feels so right and you'll have no doubt in your heart and mind that the person is a keeper. Chin up, the right person is out there somewhere, you just have to look hard. I guess that we have to go through heartache to really appreciate the right person when they walk into our lives. I was just joking to my other half that he took his jolly sweet time to walk into my life and he should have hurried up and saved me the trouble of kissing half the toads that I had to before I could find my prince.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with Maz. if she said its over, in all likelihood its over. If you go on with your proclamations of love - she will only resent you for it and eventually lose all respect for you. Save the little dignity you have and take a bow. 
If it is meant to be she may grow to like your respect for her wishes (although I do believe there probably is some level of immaturity in either party here) and you may meet again. 
That you may NEVER meet anyone of your dreams ever again - maybe true or may not be true. Let time tell.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> As a woman, I know that when I tell a guy to go away, I mean that. You need to respect her decision and let this go. If someone is expecting you to uproot your life whilst she is not prepared to even meet you halfway, that should trigger alarm bells in your head and is a good indication that your love is one-sided and that you need to move on.
> I had an ex-boyfriend who was exactly like that - everything was about him and what he wanted. In the end, I ditched him, moved on with my life (moved halfway across the world actually!) and I am so much better off without him around! I didn't change my number but did save his number under 'do not answer' to make sure that i never answered his calls! Right now, you might not think that your life could be better without this girl but five years down the line, you'll look back and you'll thank your lucky stars that you chose to move on. It probably takes longer for a woman to make the decision to move one but once that decision is made, she's going to stick to it.
> 
> Personally, I would not move to Australia in the hope of a possible reconciliation if I was in your shoes. She's already told you that it's over and by you moving, you couldn't blame her if she then felt that you were stalking her! Go to Australia and enjoy a holiday but certainly not because of an ex-flame.
> ...


I was wondering when someone was going to say this. If a friend of mine were in the same situation, I would be giving them this exact same advice. It's not right for you to even be considering a move to Australia, if the only real reason is because you're hoping for a reconciliation. If anything, it makes you look a bit like a stalker to be honest.

Now, if you're planning on moving to Australia because you want a better life for yourself, that's one thing. But if you're doing it because you think there's a chance something might start up again with your ex, then you're setting yourself up for disappointment and heartbreak later down the road. And you could make things even worse as your ex might seriously think that you're stalking her. As someone who has been on the receiving end of this sort of stalkerish behaviour, it's not pretty and even if your intentions are good, it doesn't come across that way when you're on the other side.

As Maz said, do yourself a favor and let her go. She's made her intentions clear and you're better off without that negativity and baggage in your life. It's time to move on.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

noq said:


> I like this post.
> Her parents don't need constant look however her father is suffering that something is going to happen to his family all the time so she says if she left that would kill him. When we were in thailand she had to notify him every day that everything was ok with her.
> 
> Yes my parents are okej that im away contantly.
> ...


None of us know what's in her mind. The only way you can know this is to get in touch with her... I will not ask you to Jump straightaway BUT try to come up with a scenario where you can talk to her face to face, and then do as I said... What will happen is that after the conversation, the ball will be in her court, that is you would CLEARLY know if she is willing anymore or not, she'll return to you if she is still in it, else she wont... even after she reverts after coming back, it'll be plain unfortunate, u'll have gauge how intense she really is about you before getting settled down. 

If she doesn't return, After a while you will find peace thinking that you've done your best, you were true to your commitment, BUT if you do not do Anything now, you'll always be thinking WHAT IF ... and that's never a very comforting thing...

There is NEVER a Shame in trying hard for someone you really care about .. the shame is in NOT DOING Enough to win her from others.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Lol, I didn't mean to make you feel this way but take it from someone who's suffered enough broken heart to become a self-proclaimed expert, when you meet the right person, you will know. It feels so right and you'll have no doubt in your heart and mind that the person is a keeper. Chin up, the right person is out there somewhere, you just have to look hard. I guess that we have to go through heartache to really appreciate the right person when they walk into our lives. I was just joking to my other half that he took his jolly sweet time to walk into my life and he should have hurried up and saved me the trouble of kissing half the toads that I had to before I could find my prince.



Oh no, LOL I was just trying to be funny, albeit probably not in a good way. Trust me, I've been there and done that. At a previous job - many moons ago, I dated someone from work, and when I broke it off, he continued with stalking-like behavior, which was very frightening. Not sure why it felt frightening but it did, and I also felt trapped considering that we were both at work. I consider this to be one of the worst mistakes of my life (to date people at work). At least these two parties (the OP and his exl) are miles apart. Me being her, I'd be very elated, but I imagine how depressing it must be for him.


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

pablozaur said:


> ** Do you regret your move to australia? *
> 
> I came here with the plan to change my life, I was living in England for couple of years before but I wasn't really happy there, had a monday-friday boring office job and got stuck in the same daily routine for too long..
> Looks like you might be in a similar situation except that probably your job in Sweden gives you more satisfaction than my english job..
> ...




Well i'm in same situation. I don't like sweden, people, climate but it's hard ting to just more away permanently. I really want give honest chance to try to live there. 

Distance is a hard time. 
I've decided to give it last try to call her and see if I come there for 8 months and if she likes it its okey if not well. Her lost!


----------



## noq (Jun 28, 2013)

Flames123 said:


> I agree with Maz. if she said its over, in all likelihood its over. If you go on with your proclamations of love - she will only resent you for it and eventually lose all respect for you. Save the little dignity you have and take a bow.
> If it is meant to be she may grow to like your respect for her wishes (although I do believe there probably is some level of immaturity in either party here) and you may meet again.
> That you may NEVER meet anyone of your dreams ever again - maybe true or may not be true. Let time tell.


Agreed, but there are some things confusing me here. 
14 days ago she cried her eyes that she didnt wanted this to be the end.
10 days ago she said to her friend that she just want to me make up my mind and call her.
7 days ago she thanks God that im not in here life. 
Maybe its because stupid FB where i posted some trips to germany, italy and switzerland but what she didnt know that iwas business trips. :S


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

noq said:


> Agreed, but there are some things confusing me here.
> 14 days ago she cried her eyes that she didnt wanted this to be the end.
> 10 days ago she said to her friend that she just want to me make up my mind and call her.
> 7 days ago she thanks God that im not in here life.
> Maybe its because stupid FB where i posted some trips to germany, italy and switzerland but what she didnt know that iwas business trips. :S


What does your heart say you should do and not ur mind. 

If your heart say you should go to her then go, you will atleast be able to say that you tried.


----------

